# Getting Bees to Fly



## dsegrest

Chances are the bees on the frames were nurse bees. They have to graduate before they fly. Was there a queen?

Seems like a fun experiment.


----------



## Harley Craig

did all of the forragers return to their old location?


----------



## burns375

dsegrest said:


> Chances are the bees on the frames were nurse bees.


My thought also...stuck on brood not enough foragers in the hive.


----------



## Hilltop

I suppose that could be it. However, I have the hive set up for a couple months in the summer, and they never really took to flying much. Eventually, they ran out of resources and the hive crashed. Is there anything about the hive/ tube design that might prevent them from wanting to go out?


----------



## RayMarler

Try using a smooth tube instead of the corrugated tube. Maybe that would help.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees

My first thought is how long is the tube.
I have one that only has a 1" clear tube around 3' long and some days it is FULL of bee's coming and going.


----------

